# Betta Age



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

So I have heard that betta's age plays a factor in breeding. The male I have, I think he is over a year old. By looking at his scales and stuff you can tell they are faded, his fins are very long, etc. I just think the male is too old to breed with the very young female I just got. I can tell the female is very young because her blue is so vivid. Is it possible that my betta's didn't breed because my male is too old? She definately wants to breed because whenever they are in contact, she gets her vertical lines.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

NO. Like we have told you at least a thousand times already, IT IS BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T GO ABOUT SPAWNING THEM THE RIGHT WAY.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Um, you said she gets horizontal lines in a different thread...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Although age is a factor, I'd have to agree that the reason they didnt work out is because there was no conditioning. It is an extremely important step.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> She definately wants to breed because whenever they are in contact, she gets her vertical lines.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

conditioning i thought is just getting them energetic and plump. they are already that way.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Um, no they aren't. Conditioning is a one to two week long process. You tried to spawn them like two days ago… Also you didn't introduce them properly. 


If you don't know what conditioning is, DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT BREEDING.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

http://siamese-fighting-fish.com/betta-conditioning/ This talks about the importance of betta conditioning. READ IT.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i get it, im not going to breed them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

all i can say is, i just put the male in with the female tonight just to see if things got better. things definately got better. the female kept staying near the bubblenest and when the male was swimming all around, she kept right behind him. i really thought they were going to spawn. but then the male nipped the female kind of and i took him out. but i definately saw an improvement tonight for some odd reason. she had the vertical bars the entire time. just wonder why she didnt breed. im guessing because of conditioning?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why would you do that? Why do you keep doing these stupid things? Stop messing with them, seriously.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well i just wanted to see if there was improvement, and there was. i wasnt gonna let him take a bit out of her like he had been. im just shocked at how much improvement there was. just from like 2-3 days of conditioning. but now that i saw that, im waiting until mid March until she is healed, then condition her til the end of march. introduce them 2-3 days in her hurricane glass, and release her if she looks ready. so that is near the middle of april until im gonna put them together again. does this sound good?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, if you actually wait until then.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i will. do you think they will actually spawn then?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Not sure.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have a pretty good feeling they will. i mean only after like 2 days of letting her heal, etc. showing that much improvement makes me glad. before all she would do is run and hide. the fact that i actually saw her chasing the male right on his tail makes me really happy. she kept going under the nest, and i saw her tilt her head down a few times, but the male was just swimming around. i dont think he was ready to breed at that time. nonetheless, no matter how much temptation i get to put them back in the tank, i will resist. i know how much better i will feel once i have waited until the perfect time to put them together will feel, than just a quick high getting them to spawn. i know what quick highs feel like and afterwards they leave you with nothing. so all the pain waiting will definately be worth it. now to do more research


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> just a quick high getting them to spawn. i know what quick highs feel like and afterwards they leave you with nothing. so all the pain waiting will definately be worth it.


I have no comment...lol :jk:


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Stop. Making. Threads. And. Stop. Asking. For. Advice. When. You. Ignore. It. 

Nuff' said.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

This^^^^


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Why on earth would you say that you aren't going to breed them, and the literally one minute later, post that you just put them together again? You obviously had every intention of attempting to breed as you were posting that you weren't going to try to breed. Nobody on this forum wants you ignoring sound advice and lying to them. Please just listen to what everyone is telling you; separate them and leave them both alone! You are torturing these poor fish!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i did
i just cant understand what time will do to help them breed? i mean they are both swimming around good, the male builds bubble nests, the female gets her vertical lines, but they just dont embrace. i dont understand why a months time from now will be different.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiting a month will allow time for their wounds to heal and the fish to destress. Right now they are surely very stressed. Do you care about these two fish at all? Their safety and well being should be a higher priority than getting them to breed. Read the articles people have already given you about properly conditioning them, and follow those guidelines. I don't know anything about breeding, but I know it takes time to condition them properly.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes i know i will take consideration to their advice. the thing i dont get is why freeze dried bloodworms aren't good for conditioning. on most sites i've read they should work fine..


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Freeze dried foods lack the protein and nutrients that frozen and live foods have. Even if you are not breeding bettas, it is recommended that freeze dried foods only be fed as a treat because of their poor nutritional quality.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you really gonna wait a month? Or tomorrow will you tell us how you put her in the tank with him again and he bit her?

Have you noticed that that more you post these things, the more disrespected you are becoming here? I am surprised anyone even helped you at all since you refused to listen. You should be happy that you received any help at all. It seriously is like you are trolling. It's like you are saying some of these things and deliberately and blatantly going against correct advice and your own word to anger certain posters here. It's not very nice.

And if you are serious about it, what if you do want to breed as a hobby someday and maybe sell your bettas? Don't set a bad name for yourself amongst the community. If you listen, be patient, and experience success, you could get potential buyers for your bettas in the future. Why burn those bridges?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ive burned about every bridge i could in life, but somehow, for some reason i'm still hanging by a thread. i will tell you that i will wait to breed them, because obviously they would have spawned by now.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> *ive burned about every bridge i could in lif*e, but somehow, for some reason i'm still hanging by a thread. i will tell you that i will wait to breed them, because obviously they would have spawned by now.


Why? Why couldn't you just have waited? No one forced you to purposely ignore everyone's advice? 

And honestly they probably wouldn't have spawned, you never conditioned them or introduced them to each other properly, _remember?_

Most likely the male would have seriously injured her again.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

We're getting trolled. That's the only realization I can come by from reading this.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Males can do some serious damage....my black devil got through a divider and tore a huge chunk out of his sisters side...I was only gone for 6 hours and at least half the time they were floating in their bags before they sunk and released them.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wish this guy would be banned like BB123 was :/ I dont know which mod to contact or how to say it.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

don't ban me. i am not a troll. i don't even know what that is. but i will stop making posts and asking questions, because it feels like i got all i need to know now. just wait for them to heal, then try again. if it doesnt work out then, i will just post how everything went. good day.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettafish15 said:


> I wish this guy would be banned like BB123 was :/ I dont know which mod to contact or how to say it.


 Except BB123 finally started looking for proper advice (after being banned from two forums). He's always asking me questions on Facebook.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> don't ban me. i am not a troll. i don't even know what that is. but i will stop making posts and asking questions, because *it feels like i got all i need to know now*. just wait for them to heal, then try again. if it doesnt work out then, i will just post how everything went. good day.


You absolutely do NOT know everything there is to know. Responsible breeders take months to do research. I suggest right now to just FORGET about breeding and focus on your bettas health. It would be so unfortunate to lose one of your bettas lives just because you were so eager to spawn them. Just focus on cycling their tanks, cleaning, proper feeding, etc, for a few months. Take time to enjoy your bettas exactly how they are.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ugh I read the BB123 threads.. why was he like that?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

thats what im going to do. im just gonna take care of them like i have been taking care of my male. it seems i got way more research to do yet, but it seems that every site i go to on breeding is just telling me the same stuff. im not worried about what happens after breeding, even though i hear thats the most difficult part is keeping the fry alive. but every site i go to just says the same things. i am just now pretty sure i should have just listened to you guys from the get go. the female definately needs rest now and thats what im gonna give her.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> thats what im going to do. im just gonna take care of them like i have been taking care of my male. it seems i got way more research to do yet, but it seems that every site i go to on breeding is just telling me the same stuff. *im not worried about what happens after breeding*, even though i hear thats the most difficult part is keeping the fry alive. but every site i go to just says the same things. i am just now pretty sure i should have just listened to you guys from the get go. the female definately needs rest now and thats what im gonna give her.


You really should be…

-you will need various live foods ready before the spawning
-many, many containers
-people willing to buy your fish


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

-got live foods
-got containers
-got someone who will willingly take all the fry i don't want


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Wait...you don't care what happens to the parents after breeding???

That's kinda cruel.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What live foods?

How many containers?

Don't give the fry to that guy, he sounds really shady. Why would someone take a bunch of veiltail fry? To raise them? Most likely not…

Don't rely on people to take them. 

You should be prepared to take care of 50+ bettas for the rest of their lives. (That means over 50 tanks)


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

live foods - infursia, baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels
containers - about 100
people to take them - he said he has a large community tank, like huge and he will add them to there or sell them. or use them as feeder fish. fish eat fish in the wild, so i really don't mind it. but i said use as many as you can to sell or whatever. but if i got enough room ill keep as many as a i can. and the first night of listing them on craigslist, i got around 14 emails saying people wanted 1-5 fish each. and that was just the first night. so people taking them isnt the problem at hand. the problem is, breeding them and raising the fry. still doing research don't worry. but im letting the female rest for sure. and yes i do care what happens to the breeder fish. im gonna keep them.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

the problem is, my male betta i got from walmart, and he looks pretty old. i think that may be my main problem at hand. so im bidding on a halfmoon male to breed with her. i can tell their ages just by looking at them. the female is so vivid with her dark blue and the male just looks a pale pink color and pale purple fins. i dont think he knows what to do. my female knows what to do though. i just think hes way too aggressive because of his age.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

and please, please do not ban me. i promise to stay low cue until after i try to breed them again, which will be months from now. for now im gonna make sure they are nice and rested and taken cared of.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Please don't breed them. You aren't doing it for the right reasons. I can't believe you are relying on some guy to take all the "extra" fry, that alone tells me you shouldn't breed. Do you even know if all those craigslist people knew how to properly take care of bettas?

This is just me, but I have a big problem with somebody giving away baby bettas for food, especially since you are breeding them on purpose.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Why the hell are you so desperate to breed fish if you don't care what happens after they are spawned? Why would you breed bettas to become feeder fish? What is the point?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't bid on a male!!!!!! You shouldn't even be thinking about breeding right now, just STOP and chill for a few months. You are rushing in too fast.

And by the way, the more color developed on a betta the older they are, so the whole "I can tell their ages just by looking at them" is just not right.

Young bettas are dull.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

eh there goes contradictions on info again. alright guys thanks for the info, im just gonna play it cool behind the shadows for now. thanks for the help. is it just me or am i the only one without a betta avatar.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

and im not breeding them just for feeder fish. i am breeding because i want to take fish care to a next level, but it seems im still very much at the beginner level. i thought it would be cool to see the babies, etc.
but, it took a horrible wrong turn, as i was once a favored member here, but all i get now is ridicule for stupid things im doing, which i should, but its gettin old.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Um.. what contradictions?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You should never breed because "it would be cool to see the babies".. I hope you weren't serious.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Except BB123 finally started looking for proper advice (after being banned from two forums). He's always asking me questions on Facebook.


Ahh, thats good! I did not know that ^^ Good for him.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

....... in a couple days he will post he put them back together because they looked healed to try again:roll:


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

BettaHeart said:


> ....... in a couple days he will post he put them back together because they looked healed to try again:roll:


More of this^^^ XD

I can just take out popcorn and watch this drama.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

BettaHeart said:


> ....... in a couple days he will post he put them back together because they looked healed to try again:roll:


A couple days? I think you're being generous! I was thinking sometime tomorrow at the latest....


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> More of this^^^ XD
> 
> I can just take out popcorn and watch this drama.



lol you are right. I didnt want to say anything but for some reason i had to state the obvious  :lol:



Originally Posted by LolaQuigs
A couple days? I think you're being generous! I was thinking sometime tomorrow at the latest....



hahahaha yeah i guess i was :-D


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

What kind of idiotic cruel person would bring lives into this world, only to sell them to some unknown guy and have them live their lives in a community tank, male and female, and to be fed to other fish. That's like getting pregnant, having the baby and giving it to some random person who let their pet wolf eat it. 

You really need to grow up and have a real reason for breeding, and at least be mature enough to take responsibility for the lives you create, and not throw them aside like trash.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Panthera said:


> What kind of idiotic cruel person would bring lives into this world, only to sell them to some unknown guy and have them live their lives in a community tank, male and female, and to be fed to other fish. That's like getting pregnant, having the baby and giving it to some random person who let their pet wolf eat it.
> 
> You really need to grow up and have a real reason for breeding, and at least be mature enough to take responsibility for the lives you create, and not throw them aside like trash.


Yes!


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

my 5 month old female is way more vivid colored than my male.. he looks pale in his pink and fins, while my female is way more vivid and brighter and just younger looking and her fins arent that long. my males fins are like near 3 inches long.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> my 5 month old female is way more vivid colored than my male.. he looks pale in his pink and fins, while my female is way more vivid and brighter and just younger looking and her fins arent that long. my males fins are like near 3 inches long.


Yes, we get it. He's old. Most walmart fish are 10-12 months when you buy them. And of course her fins aren't that long, she's a female. What are you trying to prove here? That you know what your talking about? 

Because you don't. You really don't.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

??? ARE YOU SERIOUS??? Don't even bother asking to buy my fish. Also you are not responsible enough to be breeding. IMO you SHOULD sell your female on aquabid (once she's healed up) and adopt out your male...you don't deserve to own living things. I refuse to sell anything to you.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

wow, when i brought the female home out of the package, i had a whole different future planned, not like this.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

People. Why cant u just leave him aline! He made a mistake GET OVER IT!


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

OOps I meant Alone


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> People. Why cant u just leave him aline! He made a mistake GET OVER IT!


No he didn't. He is doing the wrong this on purpose! And he keeps doing it.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with mistakes but it seems he is going to continue making "intentional mistakes" if he doesn't listen to anyone. I'm not a breeder at all and am new to bettas, but I certainly know when to shut my mouth and listen to advice from those with experience. I'm not trying to make a saint of myself, but I think it's common sense.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Because he wants to breed fish because he wants to see the babies and then give the fry away as feeder fish...not a good idea IMO.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> No he didn't. He is doing the wrong this on purpose! And he keeps doing it.


 And u know this how. u cant read his mind.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> And u know this how. u cant read his mind.


Because he has been posting numerous threads asking us to help him and he tells us what he did wrong (purposely)


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> And u know this how. u cant read his mind.


No one needs to read his mind, he has made it very, _very_ clear.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fine ya'll can keep picking on him but im staying out of all this.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Fine ya'll can keep picking on him but im staying out of all this.


Absolutely no one is picking on him, we are only looking out for the LIVES of the fish.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


>


LOLWTFBBQ xD


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is getting off topic, and making me think you aren't taking breeding seriously.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah....trolls are the ones who post retarded pictures like that. >.>


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I got a laugh but I agree with turtle.


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Very true, but I showed my mom that fish love pic and she looked so disgusted. The look on her face was more hilarious than the picture itself, lol.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

haha i couldnt help but put that one up. its what my fish are doing to me, owning me.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Betta freak, like everyone is saying, he didn't just make one mistake, he made that one mistake again, and again and again. We can read his mind because he is posted everything he is doing on here, one minute he said okay, I won't breed again. then exactly one minute later he posted that he dumped her back in to see how they would act and to see if they would spawn. He is expecting them to spawn the second he puts them in, takes them out and tries again moments later, which is adding a lot of stress on the fish and if he isn't careful one may end up dead. That is why we are "picking" on him.
Also his reasons for breeding are morally wrong for a fish that is supposed to be a pet and not a feeder fish as he stated he would sell them for.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

never said they were being sold as feeder pets. the guy said he would sell them.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

So all of ya'll are saying that a fish is more important than a HUMAN'S feelings.You gotta know ya'll are hurting his feelings right?


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> So all of ya'll are saying that a fish is more important than a HUMAN'S feelings.You gotta know ya'll are hurting his feelings right?


I am not under the impression his feelings are being hurt. I actually think he's getting enjoyment out of angering others here, and that is the issue. He deliberately will NOT listen when asking for advice and just ignores what others have to say. It's a pointless cycle.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> So all of ya'll are saying that a fish is more important than a HUMAN'S feelings.You gotta know ya'll are hurting his feelings right?


It sure doesnt sound like it... And IMO, yes, a fish _*is*_ more important than a humans feelings.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

DazzleKitty said:


> I am not under the impression his feelings are being hurt. I actually think he's getting enjoyment out of angering others here, and that is the issue. He deliberately will NOT listen when asking for advice and just ignores what others have to say. It's a pointless cycle.


 Then ignore him!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's hard to, when two fish are being stressed out of their minds. If you arent here because you care about the fish, thats sad.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

jschristian44 said:


> live foods - infursia, baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels
> containers - about 100
> people to take them - he said he has a large community tank, like huge and he will add them to there or sell them. or use them as feeder fish. fish eat fish in the wild, so i really don't mind it. but i said use as many as you can to sell or whatever. but if i got enough room ill keep as many as a i can. and the first night of listing them on craigslist, i got around 14 emails saying people wanted 1-5 fish each. and that was just the first night. so people taking them isnt the problem at hand. the problem is, breeding them and raising the fry. still doing research don't worry. but im letting the female rest for sure. and yes i do care what happens to the breeder fish. im gonna keep them.


Oh, wait, what does that say? Yep, I think he said he is okay with selling them as feeder fish.


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> live foods - infursia, baby brine shrimp, vinegar eels
> containers - about 100
> people to take them - he said he has a large community tank, like huge and he will add them to there or sell them. *or use them as feeder fish*. fish eat fish in the wild, so i really don't mind it. but i said use as many as you can to sell or whatever. but if i got enough room ill keep as many as a i can. and the first night of listing them on craigslist, i got around 14 emails saying people wanted 1-5 fish each. and that was just the first night. so people taking them isnt the problem at hand. the problem is, breeding them and raising the fry. still doing research don't worry. but im letting the female rest for sure. and yes i do care what happens to the breeder fish. im gonna keep them.


Sounds like you're breeding them as feeders to me. Just so you know, yes, fish eat fish in the wild. But in the wild, our long-finned bettas don't exist..or the many bold and bright colors. It's all because of breeding.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Biomess said:


> Oh, wait, what does that say? Yep, I think he said he is okay with selling them as feeder fish.


Well put.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> It's hard to, when two fish are being stressed out of their minds. If you arent here because you care about the fish, thats sad.


 FYI. I take VERY good care of my bettas and all the other fish I own.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> FYI. I take VERY good care of my bettas and all the other fish I own.


Thats good, and I'm sincerely glad for that, however you made it sound as if you cared more about the OP's "feelings" rather than the fact that these poor fish are not in good hands. Just sayin'


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Then ignore him!


It's rather hard to do when he has made multiple threads in the last 48 hours asking why his male is attacking his female and then promising to condition them for weeks. Then again posts how he decided to 'see if it would work out this time' again by putting an already injured and freaked out fish back in a tank with a male that wants to attack her.

I think it's rather mean to do that. Fish are small and "insignificant" to some, but I still then of them as a living creature that doesn't deserve to be put through that for someone's amusement and curiosity.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

If those fish aren't in good hands that is the owner's/owner's parents fault.Sorry didn't want to sound mean or anything just too much DRAMA!


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

Another thing I have to ask, if the guy you are going to sell them to has a large community tank he is going to put them into. Does that mean he is going to be keeping males together in the same tank? Just because he says it's a community tank, doesn't mean male betta fish will live peacefully together, without killing one another. If it's as large as I'm thinking, then there are probably large fish, large fish that will eat small bettas.
You're your own person, you will make your own choices and mistakes like the rest of us do, but will you learn from them like we do?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah yes. i just want them to breed. i dont see how 2 more weeks will make a difference. if they cant breed now, why will they in 2 weeks. i give up on breeding, ill just keep them as fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

We are just trying to knock some sense into him, and I hate to say it but it encourages him when you support him without knowing the full story (not trying to be rude at all). *And ANY animal is more important that a human's feelings. *


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> i give up on breeding, ill just keep them as fish.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> We are just trying to knock some sense into him, and I hate to say it but it encourages him when you support him without knowing the full story (not trying to be rude at all). *And ANY animal is more important that a human's feelings. *


 I do know the whole story.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If you don't see how time can make a difference then breeding is most definitely not for you.

I REALLY hope I don't get on tomorrow and see a new thread…


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> I do know the whole story.


Then why were you supporting him? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i GIvE up on breeding.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> i GIvE up on breeding.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> If you don't see how time can make a difference then breeding is most definitely not for you.
> 
> I REALLY hope I don't get on tomorrow and see a new thread…




but you will


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think this thread has gotten WAY off topic. If you guys can't play nice in the sanbdbox then I'm going to close this thread, too.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I think this thread has gotten WAY off topic. If you guys can't play nice in the sanbdbox then I'm going to close this thread, too.


Oh, I bet everyone'll be nicer now that hes officially announced he gives up on breeding


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I think this thread has gotten WAY off topic. If you guys can't play nice in the sanbdbox then I'm going to close this thread, too.


lol please do my sides are hurting from laughing just alittle too much


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> If you don't see how time can make a difference then breeding is most definitely not for you.
> 
> I REALLY hope I don't get on tomorrow and see a new thread…


 Ya man cause if I see one..........No,just forget u should'nt own bettas without the proper [email protected],no hard feelings?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bettafreak33 said:


> Ya man cause if I see one..........No,just forget u should'nt own bettas without the proper [email protected],no hard feelings?


None whatsoever! lol People (including me!) get so riled up over animals sometimes.


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> I think this thread has gotten WAY off topic. If you guys can't play nice in the sanbdbox then I'm going to close this thread, too.


No don't!! If you do that, he will just start a new one!! Lol...


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Then why were you supporting him? Doesn't make sense.


 Because I thought Ya'll were going just a bit too far.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope there are no hard feelings between any of you.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Biomess said:


> No don't!! If you do that, he will just start a new one!! Lol...


:lol:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

The only hard thing here is my tap water 

Sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> None whatsoever! lol People (including me!) get so riled up over animals sometimes.


 Ya I do too sometimes......Especially at wal mart:redmad:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

turtle10 said:


> None whatsoever! lol People (including me!) get so riled up over animals sometimes.


Yeah, we do.But it's because we care so much foir the welfare of animals and sometimes we get a little opinionated.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

We all know the troll is going to breed no matter what he says. And make 5 new threads tomorrow about it. And then the fry will be sold and fed to Cichlids.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh my god me too but with petco! I asked to speak to the manager about the betta care, and I could feel my heart trying to jump out of my chest I was so mad/nervous.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> The only hard thing here is my tap water
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist lol


 ROFL!:bluelaugh:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


>


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Panthera said:


> We all know the troll is going to breed no matter what he says. And make 5 new threads tomorrow about it. And then the fry will be sold and fed to Cichlids.


Well he said he was stopping for sure, so I think it is okay to give him one more chance. He seems to realize he was being an idiot, so I think it is fine now. 

Let's just give him the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


>


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

someone explain trolling to me.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It basically means someone who causes trouble.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

...I have something to say but I will avoid saying it


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> someone explain trolling to me.


"_Act of appearing on internet forums and boards with malicious intent._ 

Trolling includes... 

-batting people to flame at you 
-putting the forum down and encouraging people to leave. 
-flaming
-spamming
-using several identities on a board to support your own arguments / stage pretend arguments 
-generally being a jerk on a power trip. 
Some trolls claim they actions benefit others. These trolls are also twits "

-urbandictionary.

*Edit: Heres a link to more definitions: **http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=trolling*


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

troll:
-One who purposely and deliberately starts an argument without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by his or her peers. 
-A person who posts to a forum or other form of online communication to disrupt or cause widespread argument.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

The following definitions come up when the following words are typed into google, jschristian44 and Trollin'. 

"Someone that makes you mad over the internet"

To play someone, mess with someone, joke around, etc.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

well guys, i am getting 5 guppies this week. im going to put the guppies in the 10 gallon along with my male betta. im gonna keep my female betta in the medicine tank to get her back to optimum health. i am giving up on breeding right now. somewhere down the line, maybe like this fall/winter i will think about breeding betta again. by that time, i should have enough information and experience to get it right. but that is my plan, so you guys can rest easy from all this bickering and strife.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> well guys, i am getting 5 guppies this week. im going to put the guppies in the 10 gallon along with my male betta. im gonna keep my female betta in the medicine tank to get her back to optimum health. i am giving up on breeding right now. somewhere down the line, maybe like this fall/winter i will think about breeding betta again. by that time, i should have enough information and experience to get it right. but that is my plan, so you guys can rest easy from all this bickering and strife.


NO! NO GUPPIES! MALE BETTAS CONFUSE GUPPIES FOR_* OTHER*_ MALE BETTAS! Get something else, like cories or shrimp! Or better yet, no more fish!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Panthera said:


> The following definitions come up when the following words are typed into google, jschristian44 and Trollin'.
> 
> "Someone that makes you mad over the internet"
> 
> To play someone, mess with someone, joke around, etc.


 BAHAHAHA 

:rofl:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettafish15 said:


> NO! NO GUPPIES! MALE BETTAS CONFUSE GUPPIES FOR_* OTHER*_ MALE BETTAS! Get something else, like cories or shrimp!


 Or better...NOTHING.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> NO! NO GUPPIES! MALE BETTAS CONFUSE GUPPIES FOR_* OTHER*_ MALE BETTAS! Get something else, like cories or shrimp! Or better yet, no more fish!


oh no here we go again :lol: 
i agree with MrV


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Or better...NOTHING.


I added that to my edited post already xD


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

are you kidding me. people told me bettas will work fine with guppies. well how about teh female with them, after she has recovered? oh the reason i want to do this is, because guppies are easy to breed. they just create eggs, they hatch, and i feed them. so much simpler than this complicated betta breeding. maybe ill just keep the guppies in the tank if they dont work with bettas.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I swear.......

We really must be getting trolled here guys. There's no way he's gonna go from having us convince him not to breed, immediately to putting Guppies with Bettas. 

There's just no way there's this much stupid in one thread.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

DON'T BREED ANYTHING. You are not mature or responsible enough to create new lives. And just because guppies seem simpler doesn't mean they require less research.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> are you kidding me. people told me bettas will work fine with guppies. well how about teh female with them, after she has recovered? oh the reason i want to do this is, because guppies are easy to breed. they just create eggs, they hatch, and i feed them. so much simpler than this complicated betta breeding. maybe ill just keep the guppies in the tank if they dont work with bettas.


Sorry, no guppies for a betta tank! Why are you so obsessed with breeding SOMETHING?


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> DON'T BREED ANYTHING. You are not mature or responsible enough to create new lives. And just because guppies seem simpler doesn't mean they require less research.


Yes.This. No one right anything else in this thread, if he responds, just paste this again.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

sigh, i give up im selling all my fish stuff.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> sigh, i give up im selling all my fish stuff.


That would be wonderful, and if you do I'll give you a virtual cookie =D


----------



## Biomess (Jan 1, 2011)

:shock: I knew it! But I wanna have the last word, unfortunately guppies are a bad idea, I think you chose the one fish that would make everyone start bickering again...what about a couple of mollies or platy's? Something peacful that the betta won't think is another male and kill it. My first betta lived 2 1/2 in a ten gallon with a couple of mollies and platies.
Okay no more of this :argue:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> sigh, i give up im selling all my fish stuff.


Why did you even get the fish.. you obviously didn't think anything through and that makes me really really sad for the poor fish. It wasn't their fault. 

And why do you have to breed them? Why can't you own fish without breeding them?


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I could always use some more fish stuff 

But really, if you want fish and something easy to care for, drop they bettas and just get a few platties, mollies or guppies. THey pretty much breed like rabbits and boom...babies! And super easy to care for.

I rest my case.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have no idea why you are so determined to breed, but if you are really insistent on it, you could buy a new tank for your male betta and keep just the guppies in the ten gallon. 

Or you could keep the betta in the 10 gallon and try some platys with him; unlike guppies, they don't have long colorful fins that will make the betta want to attack, but they can be very pretty and they are livebearers like guppies.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> I have no idea why you are so determined to breed, but if you are really insistent on it, you could buy a new tank for your male betta and keep just the guppies in the ten gallon.
> 
> Or you could keep the betta in the 10 gallon and try some platys with him; unlike guppies, they don't have long colorful fins that will make the betta want to attack, but they can be very pretty and they are livebearers like guppies.


dont encourage him anymore! lol


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> are you kidding me. people told me bettas will work fine with guppies. well how about teh female with them, after she has recovered? oh the reason i want to do this is, because guppies are easy to breed. *they just create eggs, they hatch*, and i feed them. so much simpler than this complicated betta breeding. maybe ill just keep the guppies in the tank if they dont work with bettas.


Guppies are livebearers... :shock: 

PLEASE SIR, STEP AWAY FROM THE FISH.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

meow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> meow


 It's time to pull out the big guns.........


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow… did you even research guppies first? ALWAYS research an animal before you buy it.


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

wo, wait don't take her out I know that a little nipping is natural.


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

Be Patient!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Iman said:


> wo, wait don't take her out I know that a little nipping is natural.


Um you don't know anything about breeding. Please don't offer advice…


SOMETHING SMELLS A LITTLE FISHY AROUND HERE….


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

> SOMETHING SMELLS A LITTLE FISHY AROUND HERE….


What do you mean? I know from bettysplendens.com that nipping is natural. Because I have never breed before doesn't mean that I can provide info from other sites.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

You told him to put her back in without even knowing what was happening between the fish. Do you even know the whole story? What he has done to those fish?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes iman, i know nipping is natural, but my male is way too aggressive. the nipping did cut down from the first time i put them together, but whenever my female checks out the bubblenest and is ready, my male just chases her away. all he does is nip. so my guess is i need to cut his aggressiveness down somehow and wait til he is ready. i have to make sure they are both ready, and this takes time. trust me, i have learned a lot.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

the fish are fine turtle, i dont abuse animals.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

WHAT?! I thought you said you were not breeding them?


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, literally, no, I just read his last few posts


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok folks i guess you all dont get a hint .... i have posted elsewhere but you are not listening..... let me explain in plain text for you...
1st to the OP i apologize for high jacking this thread for a moment (though i would not really call it a thread any more)
2nd to every poster in this thread please read the following very carefully
if you feel that a thread generates a bit of interest for you and you have something to teach or learn please post that is the idea of a forum.
if you think that you have offered enough advice and are not being taken seriously - STOP POSTING!! you are waiting your time.
if you feel like the OP or any other person in the thread is a "troll" (i am not claiming any one is a troll) do the right thing - STOP FEEDING IT!!! if you keep giving them attention they keep it going... let it go either they will go away or break a rule and we can send them on there way (niether of these things has happened at this point)
is it so hard to understand that a person upsetting you on line is your own fault? really it is .. you have to choice to not read the thread you ahve the option to not reply and honestly if you can not do these things please attempt to find out why...

that said please feel free to return to your regularly scheduled bologna festival....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Iman said:


> Well, literally, no, I just read his last few posts


Then don't offer advice please. I am not trying to be mean but this guy is NOT prepared to breed fish.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jschristian44 said:


> the fish are fine turtle, i dont abuse animals.


Never said that. You put the fish through a lot of stress.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> ok folks i guess you all dont get a hint .... i have posted elsewhere but you are not listening..... let me explain in plain text for you...
> 1st to the OP i apologize for high jacking this thread for a moment (though i would not really call it a thread any more)
> 2nd to every poster in this thread please read the following very carefully
> if you feel that a thread generates a bit of interest for you and you have something to teach or learn please post that is the idea of a forum.
> ...


Sorry didn't see this… shutting mouth now


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

im not breeding them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

bearwithfish said:


> ok folks i guess you all dont get a hint .... i have posted elsewhere but you are not listening..... let me explain in plain text for you...
> 1st to the OP i apologize for high jacking this thread for a moment (though i would not really call it a thread any more)
> 2nd to every poster in this thread please read the following very carefully
> if you feel that a thread generates a bit of interest for you and you have something to teach or learn please post that is the idea of a forum.
> ...


+1


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i know i stressed them out now.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

bearwithfish said:


> ok folks i guess you all dont get a hint .... i have posted elsewhere but you are not listening..... let me explain in plain text for you...
> 1st to the OP i apologize for high jacking this thread for a moment (though i would not really call it a thread any more)
> 2nd to every poster in this thread please read the following very carefully
> if you feel that a thread generates a bit of interest for you and you have something to teach or learn please post that is the idea of a forum.
> ...


 
Really?? 17 pages of posts?? On this topic?? :roll:
I don't think I'll spend my time going back through to read all of this but I will take that bologna sandwich now!! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'll join you, Kym.


----------



## Iman (Feb 6, 2011)

I think this thread should be closed.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

bearwithfish said:


> ok folks i guess you all dont get a hint .... i have posted elsewhere but you are not listening..... let me explain in plain text for you...
> 1st to the OP i apologize for high jacking this thread for a moment (though i would not really call it a thread any more)
> 2nd to every poster in this thread please read the following very carefully
> if you feel that a thread generates a bit of interest for you and you have something to teach or learn please post that is the idea of a forum.
> ...


then stop posting in it .. ... fairly simple


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

*looks to be the only one who actually slept last night, instead of responding to this thread*:rofl:


----------

